# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Future Combat Air System (FCAS), military fixed-wing drone, France, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Contributors:

Safran group

Future Combat Air System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

FCAS combat drone: Safran at the heart of the Franco-British project

Published on Jun 20, 2015




> Safran is currently working on a new engine to power the Future Combat Air System (FCAS) being developed by France and Great Britain. Its horsepower is expected to be equivalent to that of the M88 engine equipping the Rafale. The first flight is slated for 2023. Further explanations in this video featuring Philippe Koffi, UCAS Program Director, DGA and Philippe Loty, General Manager of Rolls-Royce Snecma Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Future Combat Air System - FCAS, manned and unmanned european system by Airbus & Dassault 

Published on May 1, 2018




> FCAS - By connecting a range of manned and unmanned platforms, the Future Combat Air System will help secure European sovereignty and technological leadership in the military aviation sector.

----------

